# openjdk6 error



## woomia (Mar 12, 2011)

While trying to install openjdk6, I get this error:


```
ERROR: Your LD_LIBRARY_PATH environment variable is set.  This may \n       produce binaries binaries incorrectly.  Please unset it \n       and start your build again. \n 
Exiting because of the above error(s). \n 
gmake: *** [post-sanity] Error 1
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/java/openjdk6.
```

Tried typing `unset LD_LIBRARY_PATH` to no avail.


----------



## woomia (Mar 13, 2011)

Solved the problem. My login manager was setting an LD_LIBRARY_PATH. Booting into console mode and installing the port did the trick.


----------

